# DWAL snakes for sale



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi all, 


I have a female eye lash viper - Bothriechis schlegelii 

She is nearly 12 month old, she looks great.

£100

I have 3 of these for sale, I have had them since they hatched from CB parents, they are now 18 month old, unsure of the sex on any of them.

£65 each.


07989473854


----------



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

What colour are these guys?

Any pictures?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

jc_reptiles said:


> Hi,
> 
> What colour are these guys?
> 
> ...


The Cerastes are normal colours and the eye lash is Yellow, I will try and get some pics up soon.

Neil


----------

